# Toddy In the Morning



## Nacian (Sep 9, 2011)

Toddy's day is looking great
He woke up feeling so pleased
He had dreamed up all his games
He would play with all his friends
He jumped out of bed to check
his train set was still up there
in the station he had built 
with his yellow purple blocks
He looked round quickly 
to check
all his toys were there and well
He could see they were asleep
Ah! he thought out to himself
_I* know just the thing you'll see :mrgreen:*_
He jumped up and down and sang
''tree tops  are just thefun
 would you could  you join me here
in my very special place??''
All his toys began to stretch
They shook up slowly to sketch
Toddy's very familiar face 
their bestest friend of them all .
:joyous:​


----------



## trent13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I tend to think that children's literature should follow the established rules of grammar.  They are just learning the use of language, how to use words to convey logical thought processes, they desire method and a formula - hence their love of sing-songy rhyming.  It seems counter-productive to allow run on sentences, use of words "bestest" and disconnected thoughts (e.g. what does his being brave have to do with the rest of his day, the entire remainder of the poem from Ah! makes no sense)  I understand that whimsy can be good for children, but I believe it should appear in the expression of the content or the content itself rather than breaking the established mechanics of good writing to effect it.


----------

